# How to check an applications (first) install date?



## Kampa3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Android community. 

Just now I had a strange experience. I checked my mobile and there was a notification from myTaxi app, that they have improved their user experience or something like that. 

The only issue is that I never installed the myTaxi app. A month ago or so, I was thinking to install the app on my tablet, but decided not to when I found out that they want access to my contacts, what is a clear NO-go for a taxi app for me. Now I see this app on my mobile. 

I have installed all my apps via the Google Play, so I went to check that maybe I have installed the app already some time ago and I have forgotten about it. But Google play has no log that myTaxi app was ever been installed on neither my mobile or my tablet (it showes them together) and the list dates back to when I first got an Android device. 

There is pretty much only one good explanation to this, that the mobile already came with the myTaxi app pre-installed. How can I check when an app was (first) installed? 

Given that the date would be of a later time, then ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It may be an ad from a different app you have installed.


----------

